# Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone



## kazzig (7. Oktober 2011)

*Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Geht es Euch genau so? Ihr lauft durch die Straße oder seid in einem Einkaufszentrum. Eine Fahrt mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Zug, egal ob lange oder kurze Strecke. In Bars und Cafés. Überall, wo ich hinlaufe, sehe ich nur noch iPhones 
Zufall? Hype? Blender? Manipulation? Gruppenzwang? Ich weiß es nicht!

Mir ist es egal, wer welches Handy benutzt und dabei welches Betriebssystem benutzt, aber vor allem die ganzen Kinder zwischen 13-17 Jahren laufen wirklich (fast) alle ausnahmslos mit einem iPhone rum. Ist es wirklich so, dass die Eltern einfach bedingunslos einem 40-50€ Vertrag zustimmen? Es ist ja selbstverständlich, dass jede Flatrate in jedem Fall darin enthalten sein, wenn man 200 SMS schreibt, 50 Youtube Videos anschaut und stundenlang mit der besten Freundin telefoniert.

Manchmal ist die Welt wirklich verkehrt und man kann es sich nicht erklären, warum es so ist.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

ich seh mehr sgs2 als iphones, ich kenne aber einige leute die haben noch das alte 2 oder 3g im einsatz weil es immer noch gut läuft.


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Naja, was spricht dagegen? Wenn es Leute gibt die gern ein Iphone benutzen, wenn es manchmal auch nur ums "cool" sein geht, dann sollen sie das doch. Wenn sie oder deren Eltern sich es leisten können ist das auch ok. 
Ich benutze übrigens weder ein Iphone noch ein anderes Apple Produkt und habe auch keinen 30-40€ Vertrag


----------



## prointhegame (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Da habe ich, ehrlich gesagt , noch gar nicht so drauf geachtet. Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit darauf achten. Vielleicht finde ich ja das gleiche oder ein anderes Bild vor.


----------



## kazzig (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Nicht, dass ich missverstanden werde. Ich besitze selber ein iPad 2 und das SGSII 

Weil ich über das Alter hergezogen bin, ich selber bin 25!


----------



## mksu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Mir laufen auch ne Menge Leute mit Android Geräten entgegen. Wer wirklich in der Minderheit ist sind wir WP7 Benutzer. Aber spätestens mit den neuen Geräten von Nokia wird sich das ändern.

Ein Iphone ist trotzdem ein exzellentes Gerät, ich finde es schlicht und einfach überteuert. Allerdings sehe ich eher wenige Jugendliche damit rumlaufen. Die haben meistens dann doch irgendwelche Billiggeräte.


----------



## kazzig (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Stimmt, WP7 Geräte sind wirklich in der Minderheit, wo sie doch den günstigsten und vernünftigsten Einstieg in die Smartphone Welt bieten. Ich denke vor allem gerade an das Mango-Update.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ehrlich gesagt achte ich auf so etwas überhaupt nicht, außer man reibt es mir unter die Nase.


----------



## hazmat (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Also ich könnte auf einen ersten flüchtigen Blick das iPhone nicht von nem iPod Touch unterscheiden.
Und die Eltern stimmen ganz bestimmt keinem Vertrag für 600,- im Jahr zu.


----------



## mksu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



hazmat schrieb:


> Also ich könnte auf einen ersten flüchtigen Blick das iPhone nicht von nem iPod Touch unterscheiden.
> Und die Eltern stimmen ganz bestimmt keinem Vertrag für 600,- im Jahr zu.


 
Da kennst du die Eltern aber schlecht. Das sind dann übrigens die gleichen Eltern, welche so manchem hier im Forum überteuerte Hardware gekauft haben. Kinder sind heutzutage eben verwöhnt.


----------



## kazzig (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich habe zwar in absehbarer Zeit nicht vor Kinder zu bekommen, aber die Dinge werden schon anders laufen.


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Die armen Kinder, gebt ihnen doch ein Iphone wenn ihr es euch leisten könnt 


Ne Spaß, bisschen Erziehung ist schon richtig, aber ob man das mit einem "Iphone Verbot" regeln kann, weis ich nicht. 
Mal sehen ob es das Iphone noch gibt wenn ich mal Kinder habe


----------



## Own3r (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne viele, die ein iPhone haben und auch noch viele andere Apple Geräte. Es ist aber auch so, dass einige noch die alten iPhones haben, was aber auch nicht weiter schlecht ist, denn es funktioniert immer noch super.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt achte ich auf so etwas überhaupt nicht, außer man reibt es mir unter die Nase.



Und da ist der springende Punkte, da gerade für viele junge Leute das iPhone ein Statussymbol ist und Sie es möglichst jedem unter die Nase halten


----------



## McClaine (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Gefühltermaßen hatte jeder 3. noch vor 1 - 2 Jahren ein Iphone 3 in der Arbeit, aber heut zu Tage weniger ein Iphone 4. Ziemlich alles dabei von Nokia, HTC und Samsung.
Und ja, ich bin froh darüber, soviel zum Thema "Hype". Ohne Iphone fühlte man sich damals schon gegängelt, heute lache ich darüber (und über Iphone, lol)

MfG


----------



## PEG96 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Solange sich die Kinder das Geld alleine ansparen oder sich selbst genügend dazuverdienen, ist das mmn völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Ahab (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



kazzig schrieb:


> Geht es Euch genau so? Ihr lauft durch die Straße oder seid in einem Einkaufszentrum. Eine Fahrt mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Zug, egal ob lange oder kurze Strecke. In Bars und Cafés. Überall, wo ich hinlaufe, sehe ich nur noch iPhones
> Zufall? Hype? Blender? Manipulation? Gruppenzwang? Ich weiß es nicht!
> 
> Mir ist es egal, wer welches Handy benutzt und dabei welches Betriebssystem benutzt, aber vor allem die ganzen Kinder zwischen 13-17 Jahren laufen wirklich (fast) alle ausnahmslos mit einem iPhone rum. Ist es wirklich so, dass die Eltern einfach bedingunslos einem 40-50€ Vertrag zustimmen? Es ist ja selbstverständlich, dass jede Flatrate in jedem Fall darin enthalten sein, wenn man 200 SMS schreibt, 50 Youtube Videos anschaut und stundenlang mit der besten Freundin telefoniert.
> ...



Es geht mir genauso. Sie sind überall.  Und es sind oftmals Leute, wo ich mir denke... wie kann der sich ein iPhone leisten?! 

Es ist schon ein ziemlich einseitiges Bild. Ich habe immerhin 2 Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis mit Windows Phone 7!  iPhone will einfach jeder, weil es schick ist. Hip. Ich denke viele wägen Alternativen gar nicht ab sondern greifen einfach blind zu. Ist auch klar, kein Smartphone ist so (omni)präsent und geht wie geschnitten Brot, bestenfalls das SGSII. 

Es ist ja auch gut, aber es gibt einfach Alternativen, die in vielen Punkten genau so gut oder sogar besser sind und deutlich weniger kosten. Und gerade für Kinder unter 17 ist ein iPhone völlig unangemessen finde ich.  Erst recht ein 40-50€/mtl. Vertrag...


----------



## soul4ever (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Es ist schon sehr krass aber grade im letzten halben Jahr hat es sich schon sehr in Richtung Android gedreht und man bekommt auch öfters mal nen Droiden zu sehen


----------



## iceman-joker (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne fast nur Leute mit iPhone 4. Klar gibt es Handys, die von der Hardware besser sind, aber es ist halt kein iPhone, wo alles bestens läuft und funktioniert, wo der Appstore alles zuerst bietet und wo es keine warterei mit Updates gibt-)) Einfach unkompliziert und ohne grossen Schnickschnack. Das wissen viele und geben halt dafuer nen Euro mehr aus. Jeder halt das was er meint. Vielleicht steige ich ja mal irgendwann wieder auf nen anderes Handy um, Android oder ähnliches, aber da muss mich erstmal das Betriebssystem so überzeugen, wie iOs.


----------



## Iceananas (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



Ahab schrieb:


> Es geht mir genauso. Sie sind überall.  Und es sind oftmals Leute, wo ich mir denke... wie kann der sich ein iPhone leisten?!


 
Wie einer aus dem Forum es so schön gesagt hat: es ist wohl das einzige Prestigeobjekt, das sowohl der Firmenboss als auch die Putze hat 

In einer modischen Großstadt (München) sind die Dinger quasi eine Invasion  In der Ubahn sieht man fast nur Leute ihre iPhones zücken. Auch wenn sie gerade nichts am Handy machen, sie müssen einfach das Handy in der Hand halten und es allen zeigen 

Die Hauptzielgruppe scheint hier teuer angezogene Damen ab 25 bis c.a. 88 sowie Jugendliche von 13-17 zu sein. Reiche Leute gibts hier zuhauf (und besitzen ganz andere Schw***verlängerungsmitteln wie Porsche, Bentley, Rolex und co), von daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, falls die Eltern den nörgelnden Kinder einfach so ein Ding kaufen damit die Ruhe geben. 

Viele Kinder bekommen so ein Teil aber auch zum Geburtstag, Weihnachten und co, und benutzen einfach eine Prepaidkarte (tägliche Aussagen in der Ubahn wie: mein iPhone hat kein Geld mehr ).


Der Trend scheint aber den Höhepunkt erreicht zu haben. Mittlerweile sehe ich auch immer mehr Leute mit HTC oder Samsung, wobei man genauer hinschauen muss, weil sie die Geräte nach dem benutzen auch wieder einpacken


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich sehe Smartphones erst in letzter Sache als Telefon.
Die Sachen sind wichtiger, deswegen ist das mit 3,5" zum surfen grenzwertig.


----------



## NexusEXE (8. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, da muss ich schon recht geben. Als ich Hong Kong war hatte dort sicher jeder zweite eins. Und hier in der schweiz ist es noch schlimmer; ich habe noch fast kein sensation gesehen und auch kein sgs 2. Merkwürdig...


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ist mir nie aufgefallen und ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Wenn man jetzt mal in eine O2, Vodafon oder T-Com Laden geht, wird man fast ausschließlich iPhone 4S Vorbesteller sehen. Die Leute sind eben scharf auf iPhones - ich kann's verstehen.


----------



## Kraddel (8. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe Smartphones erst in letzter Sache als Telefon.
> Die Sachen sind wichtiger, deswegen ist das mit 3,5" zum surfen grenzwertig.



Ich sehe smartphones in erster line als "für unterwegs" ...also Hosentaschentauglich!
Leider ist das iPhone eines der wenigen Geräte im high-end Bereich das noch keine tablet-maße erreicht hat!

Alles über 4" ist mir definitiv zu groß...ich hatte das Desire, das war perfekt vom Handling, dann das SGS1 das war schon grenzwertig...jetz das iPhone...hat ne gute größe wie ich finde! Wenn Samsung und HTC nicht diesem schieren Größenwahn verfallen wären hätte ich sicherlich auch wieder ein Android!

Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt auch iPhone-Besitzer die nicht blind zugreifen sondern sich informieren und ausprobieren...


----------



## Burn_out (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich kann das schon verstehen, für Iphones wird massiv geworben, seis in der normalen Werbung, auf Internetseiten oder nicht zuletzt in Serien wo das Smartphone gezückt wird.
Selbst wenn man Autos ausrüstet steht da normalerweise nur " Ipod/Iphone Anschluss oder ähnliches".


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich kenne nur ein paar Leute mit einem 3G/3GS und ca. 2 mit einem 4er. Der Grossteil läuft mit Android Handys rum. 
Vielleicht sind manche auch deswegen der Meinung, dass jeder ein iPhone hat, weil manche Handys denen ja sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Also ich kenne nur wenige Kinder /Jugendliche die ein iPhone haben und wenn, dann irgendein altes, hässliches (weil schlecht gepflegt) 3G oder so.


----------



## Mistadon (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

In meiner Klasse von 30 Leuten haben ca. 10 nen iPhone (ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie die einen manchmal nerven, aber zum Glück bin ich jetzt ja erstmal im Ausland) und zwei Androiden. Von diesen 10 iPhone-Besitzern haben glaube ich 2 welche mit Prepaids ohne Internet. 
Das ist für mich etwa so wie einen rosaroten Rolls-Royce mit Stoffsitzen und 50 PS zu kaufen.

Aber man merkt schon dass Android sich immer weiter verbreitet.


----------



## hydro (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> Aber man merkt schon dass Android sich immer weiter verbreitet.


Ist ja auch kein Wunder, die Geräte sind auf dem neusten Stand, technisch ein iPhone vorraus. 
Und trotzdem wird mein nächstes Handy zu 95% wieder ein iPhone. Denn bei keinem Hersteller, bekommt man so ein Design, so ein Service und so eine einfache Bedienung


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Naja, Android gibt's ja in allen Preisbereichen und nicht alle sind dem iPhone voraus.


----------



## Mistadon (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> Denn bei keinem Hersteller, bekommt man so ein Design, so ein Service und so eine einfache Bedienung


Der Service ist wirklich sehr gut bei Apple, liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran dass überall Apple-Läden sind die Probleme im Allgemeinen direkt lösen können. 
Handys von anderen Herstellern muss man ja oft bei Saturn oder MediaMarkt abgeben und die schickens dann ein, was halt nen paar Tage dauert.



> Naja, Android gibt's ja in allen Preisbereichen und nicht alle sind dem iPhone voraus.


Das stimmt, wahrscheinlich einer der Gründe weshalb es so weit verbreitet ist. Wer nen günstiges Handy für 200€ mit nen paar Apps und Spielen will, nimmt Android (häufig).


----------



## norse (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

mir isst Wurscht welches Handy die anderen haben. ich hab ein iPhone und bin glücklich damit, würde es auch nicht tauschen wollen! Ein HTC Desire S hab ich auch zum testen, rumspielen, aber fü rden normalen gebrauch ist für mich noch keines so schön wie das iPhone. ist halt Geschmacksache

sollen sie es doch alle kaufen...
dieser ganze Hass und Liebe Flame ums iphone...es ist ein HANDY mehr nicht.


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

dann bin ich wohl einer von den 0.000001% die weder ein IPhone noch ein anderes Handy/Smartphone besitzen  Wilrklich ist kein Scherz


----------



## hydro (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> überall Apple-Läden sind die Probleme im Allgemeinen direkt lösen können.


Nicht nur das. Ich habe letzten Samstag bei Apple angerufen, weil mein Display etwas träge reagiert hat bzw. manchmal garnicht. Am Dienstag (Montag Feiertag) hielt ich ein neues Gerät in der Hand. Klar bezahlt man sowas von Anfang an mit, aber die paar Euro mehr sind es mir Wert.


----------



## Hagrid (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Zum Thema: 
Sehe selten iPhones oder Android Phones, meistens nur das Samsung S5230. War ja eine richtige Welle, bis alle gemerkt haben, dass das ziemlich, *ähem*, eher nicht gut ist. 

greetz


----------



## donchill09 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

das iphone ist nunmal das schönste smartphone und jeder will es haben. es steckt nunmal ein geniales marketing dahinter.
wenn ich aber dann spezielle tarife zahlen muss 30- 100 euro monatlich (rofl), dann schreckt mich das sehr stark ab.
generell geb ich für ein handy nicht mehr als 200 euro aus (hab mir erst das nexus s ohne vertrag geholt plus bestehenden 10 euro tarif).
ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann - aber es ist für mich wirklich einfach nur überteuert.

dieses comic hier beschreibt meine sichtweise sehr gut  What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, ganz weit bis zu den Fußnägeln und behaupte für eine größere Anzahl an Besitzer ist es ein Statussymbol. Für einen Teil sogar soweit daß das neue Modell schon in der Hand liegt ohne den Vorgänger abbezahlt zu haben. So eine Art gab es im kalten Krieg auch, man nannte es Wettrüsten. Schneller höher und weiter, und einige fangen den Ball und spielen begeistert mit


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Nun bin ich auch ein neuer iPhone Besitzer 
Muss zwar noch 1 Woche warten, aber dann halte ich es in den Händen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch ein neuer iPhone Besitzer
> Muss zwar noch 1 Woche warten, aber dann halte ich es in den Händen



Meins soll am 14. verschickt werden. Bin mal gespannt auf iCloud und Siri.

Zum Thema:

Mein Vater, meine Stiefmutter, meine Schwester, meine Frau, meine Kumpels (bis auf einen) haben alle ein iPhone. Bei denen käme auch keine anderes Phone in Frage.
Zudem gehört uns hier im Ort eine Kneipe, und da lässt sich das recht gut beobachten. Ein Großteil der männlichen Gäste nutzt ein iPhone. Bei den Frauen hingegen ist es eher gemischt.
Von daher scheint die Verbreitung des iPhones in gewissen Kreisen schon recht hoch zu sein. Ich denke das liegt zum Teil auch daran, dass das iPhone der wohl berühmteste Vertreter seiner Art ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Wenn es ein rosa iPhone gäbe, würden es auch mehr Frauen haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn es ein rosa iPhone gäbe, würden es auch mehr Frauen haben.



Du sagts es. Am besten noch mit Bling-Bling Glitzersteinchen


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Nö, unnötiges Blingbling gibt es bei Apple nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, unnötiges Blingbling gibt es bei Apple nicht.



Das weiß ich, aber die Frauen würden darauf abfahren.


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, ganz weit bis zu den Fußnägeln und behaupte für eine größere Anzahl an Besitzer ist es ein Statussymbol. Für einen Teil sogar soweit daß das neue Modell schon in der Hand liegt ohne den Vorgänger abbezahlt zu haben. So eine Art gab es im kalten Krieg auch, man nannte es Wettrüsten. Schneller höher und weiter, und einige fangen den Ball und spielen begeistert mit



Mit dem Statissymbol hast du wohl ein bisschen Recht. 
Viele kommen an wenn ich mein altes verkratztes 3G raushole, ätschi bätsch ich hab das 4G, das ist viel besser dies das  da kommt man sich ein bisschen dumm vor, wenn es für einen wie mich nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist  
Aber gut das ich nicht der einzigste bin der es so nutzt..


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch nen 4er, find das 3g/gs aber irgendwie optisch ansprechender, besonders mit der weißen rückseite *sabber*


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> Mit dem Statissymbol hast du wohl ein bisschen Recht.


Naja, ist bei Autos doch genau so. 

Mich persönlich lässt das kalt wenn einer ein iPhone o.Ä. hat. Für mich ist er deswegen sicher kein besserer Mensch.


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist bei Autos doch genau so.
> 
> Mich persönlich lässt das kalt wenn einer ein iPhone o.Ä. hat. Für mich ist er deswegen sicher kein besserer Mensch.



Das stimmt, aber ein Auto ist auch schonmal ne andere Hausnummer als ein Handy  aber naja wer so ein Symbol braucht bitte  

Mich lässt sowas auch kalt, neidisch oder so werd ich deswegen noch lange nicht  
Am besten sind's immer die, die das iPhone schön von Mama&papa bezahlen lassen und prahlen.. Das geht gar nicht


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> Am besten sind's immer die, die das iPhone schön von Mama&papa bezahlen lassen und prahlen.. Das geht gar nicht


 
Auch sehr genial sind die iPhone-Nutzer mit Prepaid.  

Das iPhone ist für mich auch nur ein Telefon. Mehr nicht. Nice to have, aber sicher kein must have.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



<> schrieb:


> Auch sehr genial sind die iPhone-Nutzer mit Prepaid.




und was is daran schlimm ???
ich bereue schon son bisschen das ich meinen vertrag verlängert habe...son bisschen neidisch bin ich schon auf leute die son prepaid kärtchen bei fyve haben, wer nicht viel telefoniert oder simst oder dem verträge einfach zu teuer sind is doch damit bestens bedient, gibt ja auch inet flat bei prepaid


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> und was is daran schlimm ???


Ist schnell erklärt. Das Geheule das die Karte wieder leer ist, weil man die ganze Zeit im Internet hing.  Nicht jeder schließt automatisch eine I-Net-Flat mit ab.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Was hast du gegen Prepaid die sind mittlerweile sehr gut teilweiße sogar besser als ein Vertrag weil man den an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann und trotzdem im guten Netz von D1 und D2 ist.
Die meisten wenn sich das wirklich mal realistisch durchrechnen würden was sie im Monat wirklich brauchen, würden schnell merken das sie bei Neukauf des I-Phones und mit Prepaid über die 2Jahre günstiger wegkommen würden.
Nur dann muss man ja sofort 800€ hinlegen und das schreckt viele mehr ab als einmal 200€ und dafür jedes Monat 55€.
Ich bereue auch das ich mein Vertrag letztes jahr verlängert habe dachte nicht das Prepaid mitlerweile soviel besser ist.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

aber das ist ja dann dummheit oder ??? ne inet flat sollte man schon abschließen


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



> Was hast du gegen Prepaid


Ich hab nix gegen Prepaid.  Hatte das ja selber lange genug. Mir hängt nur die rumheulerei zum Hals raus, wenn die Karte mal wieder leer ist, und dann das große Rätselraten losgeht, weshalb das denn so ist. Ich muss doch genau wissen was ich will. Was bringt mir ein Smartphone ohne Internet-Flat, wenn ich täglich in Facebook o.Ä. rum hänge?! Sowas nervt mich! Das die Leute scheinbar zu faul sind, sich ordentlich zu informieren was bei dem Gerät die Kosten verursacht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ja gut wenn die zu blöd oder faul sind kann man nix machen.
Mittlerweile kann man ja auch mit Kontoeinzug machen also da gibts dann auch kein meine Karte ist leer da heists dann eher omfg mein Konto ist leer


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Meins soll am 14. verschickt werden. Bin mal gespannt auf iCloud und Siri.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...




Meins ja auch  Undd a drauf bin ich ebenso wie du gespannt 



@ Topic

Ich wollte es mir übrigens auch erst mit einer Praypad Karte holen, aber mit einem o2 Tarif der mich nur 20€ im Monat kostet macht man auch echt nichts falsch! Man hat eine Surf Flat, kann SMSen in jedes Mobilfunknetz und in das o2 Netz so wie dt. Festnetz ist auch kostenlos! Was braucht man mehr


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

ich hab ne Prepaid Inet Flat 

und zum Thema: mir fällt das mit dem iPhone extrem bei "Schickimicki" Leuten auf, also bei Typen mit stylischer Brille, Frauen die sich für die Schönste halten usw ^^ 

Soll heißen: viele nutzen es nur als Lifestyle Objekt.

Ich schäme mich nciht für mein Samsung Galaxy weil es nur die Hälfte vom iPhone kostet, auch wenn ich damit natürlich total uncool aussehe  

EDIT: Ach ne, das Samsung Galaxy sieht ja aus wie das iPhone, es wurde ja geklagt


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich hab ne Prepaid Inet Flat
> 
> und zum Thema: mir fällt das mit dem iPhone extrem bei "Schickimicki" Leuten auf, also bei Typen mit stylischer Brille, Frauen die sich für die Schönste halten usw ^^
> 
> ...




Hast Recht den auch ich nutze es damit ich gut rüber komme  Aber das ist die Nebensache den ich nutze es hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Telen und SMSen


----------



## der_flamur (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefühlte 95% haben ein iPhone*

Ich bin auch einer der gefühlten 5%, die kein iPhone haben, und bin sehr glücklich darüber. Wenn ich jeden Tag in der Schule sehe, wie viele Leute mit einem iPhone rumgammeln, bin ich froh, was anderes zu besitzen. Und ich bin nicht 18, sondern noch jünger!  Andorid sehe ich leider auch nur ganz ganz selten.
Ich bin sogar einer der ganz wenigen, die ein Windows Phone 7 besitzen. Meine Freunde hat es auch überzeugt und somit haben fast alle aus meinen Bekanntenkreis ein Windows Phone. Meine Mum will sich auch so eins holen, nachdem ich ihr einen Tag mein Handy überlassen habe^^
Es kommt halt 1. auf die Werbung an und 2. und damit die logische Folge auf den Bekanntheitsgrad. Und in den beiden Punkten ist das iPhone von Apple eben einen Schritt den ganzen anderen Konkurrenten vorraus. Aber leider nicht mehr bei der Technik. Und trotzdem werden viele das 4s kaufen.

PS: Ich bin auch so ein komischer Prepaidnutzer, der 10€ für die I-Net-Flat im Monat ausgibt


----------



## ile (11. Oktober 2011)

kazzig schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es Euch genau so? Ihr lauft durch die Straße oder seid in einem Einkaufszentrum. Eine Fahrt mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Zug, egal ob lange oder kurze Strecke. In Bars und Cafés. Überall, wo ich hinlaufe, sehe ich nur noch iPhones
> Zufall? Hype? Blender? Manipulation? Gruppenzwang? Ich weiß es nicht!
> 
> Mir ist es egal, wer welches Handy benutzt und dabei welches Betriebssystem benutzt, aber vor allem die ganzen Kinder zwischen 13-17 Jahren laufen wirklich (fast) alle ausnahmslos mit einem iPhone rum. Ist es wirklich so, dass die Eltern einfach bedingunslos einem 40-50 Vertrag zustimmen? Es ist ja selbstverständlich, dass jede Flatrate in jedem Fall darin enthalten sein, wenn man 200 SMS schreibt, 50 Youtube Videos anschaut und stundenlang mit der besten Freundin telefoniert.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich kann deine These überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Ich beobachte eher, dass das iPhone immer mehr out ist und Androiden wie Galaxy S(2), Desire HD und Sensation deutlich besser ankommen.

Nur: Der Smartphone-Anteil ist einfach viel größer als noch vor 2 Jahren, ergo sieht man auch mehr iPhones.


----------

